
Setting Up ProFTPd + TLS On Debian Lenny - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-proftpd-tls-on-debian-lenny
======
ErrantX
Ironic :)

After messing with ProFTPD today to try and get it work with mysql I gave up
and installed Pure-FTPD. An absolute dream to get working.

